# What will work for a high back carry?



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Our fave carrier for longer hauls is a mei tai: comfy, and our 8-month-old likes being in high back carries so he can see.

But I'd like a carrier that's a little easier to get into alone with a squirmy baby, so I'm wondering about one of the many mei-tai-with buckles-type carriers (like a Beco, etc.) on the market. Can you do high back carries with any of them, or are you pretty much going to be wearing the waist straps at your waist?


----------



## 2ID_Wife (Jul 23, 2005)

With a meit tai you can tye the waist straps at what feels best for you so if you want a high back you can or you can lower with a bigger toddler.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I phrased that so awkwardly! I'll edit my post, but I meant - can you do a high-back carry in a SSC like a Beco, etc. Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a really difficult time getting my guy into a back carry by myself with a buckle carrier. I could only manage it on the bed, which was useless for running errands. Instead, I got an onbuhimo from Two Mommas Designs, and I got him on my back alone on the first try. I'm completely in love with my onbu, and now I'm reaching for it even before my RS.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalemma* 
I phrased that so awkwardly! I'll edit my post, but I meant - can you do a high-back carry in a SSC like a Beco, etc. Thanks!

You might be able to try it, but it probably wouldn't be very comfortable.. carriers with structured waist bands are meant to be worn on your hips or at your natural waist. I'd keep practicing with your mei tai, it'll get easier to do it on your own


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd keep practicing with the MT- it gets much easier by yourself







I still find it easier than a SSC. And yeah, a ssc isn't going to work high very well









-Angela


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard (but I haven't tried it myself) that you can do a HBC with a pikkolo. It is structured a lot like a MT.


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, you can with Pikkolo because it doesn't have a padded waist. I use a mei tai or wrap for high back carries. Most SSCs you can't do high back carries with because they are meant to have the waist band buckled on your hips or lower waist.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

I'll check out the Pikkolo (and keep practicing to get him on my back alone. I can do it, it just takes a while. Good motivation, though.)


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

I get DD on my back with a mei tai using the should toss. It can seem scary at first, but I've never had a problem and DD loves it when I put the straps under her arms, she thinks the tossing process is great fun.

I learned from this website, which has a couple of other ways to get a LO on your back too. Good luck! It was so great to be able to get her on there without help.

http://kozycarrier.homestead.com/instructions.html


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Ooh - thanks! I always do it by tying the waist strap first and then getting him on my back, but then I feel like I have to be over a bed in case he squirms right off before I have him strapped down. The toss method looks like a good one to try.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I think most ssc's are meant for wearing babe really low, so all the weight is on the hips. I have been loving a woven wrap for high back carries with my 3 month old. It's a slow learning curve but well worth it. He LOVES being in a rucksack carry, peeking over my shoulder, and it's very comfy for me now that I'm good at it.
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2854322_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6627914_n.jpg


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I think most ssc's are meant for wearing babe really low, so all the weight is on the hips. I have been loving a woven wrap for high back carries with my 3 month old. It's a slow learning curve but well worth it. He LOVES being in a rucksack carry, peeking over my shoulder, and it's very comfy for me now that I'm good at it.
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2854322_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6627914_n.jpg

He is so cute! I love the way that carry looks!








I love wraps too.

I am going to try the toss method now, that looks much better than the awkward way I try to slide her around. Maybe I'll like the mei tai better that way, it doesn't work well for me in the front.


----------

